
HTC & Dropbox bring free 5GB extra storage to 'all' Android mobiles - tathagatadg
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/42694/htc-dropbox-free-5gb-android
======
pwim
This offer applies to all HTC Androids (not _all_ Android devices).

~~~
CWIZO
Yes! OP please change the title, it is very misleading.

------
k1ngofpancakes
Of course this would happen as soon as I migrate over to Spideroak.

It is an excellent selling feature all the same, and applying it to all
devices is the sort of thing that builds tremendous brand loyalty.

------
lwhi
Relying on HTC's Twitter feed for information isn't the most reliable way of
gaining information about the company. For a long time I thought I'd be
getting an official update to my OS (HTC Desire to Gingerbread), specifically
because HTC said I would via Twitter .. needless to say, I didn't.

This seems pretty much like speculation to me.

~~~
rb2k_
Yeah, for THAT information you have to go to their facebook page:
<https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=225607660802056>

_sigh_

------
charlesdm
How can you activate this?

------
zrgiu_
Smart move for both Dropbox and HTC. Everybody wins, and the users get the
most out of this.

Hopefully we're going to see more deals like this, but PLEASE manufacturers,
don't make these apps un-uninstalable (like google did with Twitter.. I don't
use twitter)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Apparently ICS makes _all_ apps uninstallable. I'm sure American carries will
find some way to muck it up though.

~~~
zrgiu_
Nah, ICS allows you to disable any application, not uninstall it. It's
basically in a state which just uses storage space, which is still a good
thing. But who's to say that manufacturers won't modify ICS and disable
'certain features' ?

~~~
Pewpewarrows
In order for a phone manufacturer to get the Google seal of approval (which
allows you to bundle up the Android Market and various Google Apps in your
distribution) their "fork" of Android has to pass a suite of compatibility and
assurance tests. Google could simply add that functionality as being required
in the test suite to force the phone carriers not to muck with it.

------
rbreve
I wonder if this applies to my old nexus one

------
bmaeser
this service is ONLY for HTC-Androids and ONLY for 12 month.

\--> teaser

~~~
unicornporn
> Congrats on becoming a Dropbox Guru! We've awarded you 3GB of bonus space
> for the next 12 months!

<https://twitter.com/htc/status/128546238999175168> really should have made
that clear.

------
vinodlive
hmm.. time to borrow friend's HTC for 'grabbing' this offer.

